# Tito out of Rampage fight



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2013/10/25/5029248/tito-ortiz-out-of-rampage-jackson-bout-on-bellator-pay-per-view





> It looks like the worst-case scenario has happened for Bellator ahead of their planned November 2 pay-per-view debut, the main event "superfight" between Tito Ortiz and Quinton Jackson appears to be off. Tito suffered a neck injury that has forced him out of the bout, according to MMA Fighting's Ariel Helwani.
> 
> More on the situation from MMA Fighting:
> 
> ...


Ha ha.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Well we all feel so robbed.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Lol Tito got injured, I don't.. no, I don't have any jokes this time, moving on.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...ors-first-pay-per-view-seems-destined-to-fail

hm... reports come out of Bellator's PPV not doing great numbers next day Tito is "injured"

The good news is with Emanuel Newton, Attila Veigh, King Mo Lawal, and Rampage Jackson they should be able to get another big fight


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

John8204 said:


> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...ors-first-pay-per-view-seems-destined-to-fail
> 
> hm... reports come out of Bellator's PPV not doing great numbers next day Tito is "injured"
> 
> The good news is with Emanuel Newton, Attila Veigh, King Mo Lawal, and Rampage Jackson they should be able to get another big fight


Um.. I think that the dude that has put himself hurt or not sometimes through almost 30 big pro and main event fights with a documented case of neck and back problems having a real injury is more likely then a August fan blog on bleacher report offering nothing but opinionated speculation, not real numbers or data, being the reason Tito is not fighting.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

More shady BS fro, Bellator now? They see this thing is about to bomb which would hurt all future Alvarez like contract disputes. They can not let that happen the entire point was to make sure it did good enough buys to maintain some leverage in those situations. I also love how they do not feel that there 3 championship fights have enough value to do a PPV

It its true Tito just sunk Bellators battleship.

This will be the beginning of the end Viacom will only spend so much.


----------



## Purgetheweak (Apr 23, 2012)

They've changed it to a Spike card, and apparently the ppv idea is "on hold".

Source: http://www.mmajunkie.com/news/2013/10/tito-ortiz-out-with-neck-fracture-bellator-106-moves-from-ppv-to-spike-tv


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Purgetheweak said:


> They've changed it to a Spike card, and apparently the ppv idea is "on hold".
> 
> Source: http://www.mmajunkie.com/news/2013/10/tito-ortiz-out-with-neck-fracture-bellator-106-moves-from-ppv-to-spike-tv


Give it a minute, people are gonna crap on these good fights being free now.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I thought it was looking like one of their best cards ever not counting the main event to be honest.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Yay Alvarez should be free now (also he should pull out)


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

The card got better then!


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

GDPofDRB said:


> Give it a minute, people are gonna crap on these good fights being free now.


Silver lining for Bellator, a lot of people (myself included) that not have even considered paying for this card are gonna see it now. I guess that is positive in its own way.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Yeah it was a solid card, wasn't gonna break my bank to pay the low BFC ppv price to get them. 

At least it is a positive that BFC is offering those fights to fans free now on Spike, gotta make lemonade sometimes.



I'm a monster!


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

That's great if it's a free card now. I watch every Bellator card and I wasn't about to cough up $35 to watch this PPV . I mean no disrespect in saying so, it's just not top notch competition all the way around in compared to the UFC. 

Side-note...(I do think Michael Chandler could fight for the UFC belt right now though)


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Tito is weak now. He fights with a cracked skull all the time, what's a little neck injury to him? He doesn't put his life on the line anymore. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Purgetheweak (Apr 23, 2012)

Hope this link works... But apparently Rebney has said that Alvarez will still get his PPV bonus. Doesn't really make sense, but they'll probably just pull some number outta their ass.

https://twitter.com/arielhelwani/status/393857137283444736


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I am glad its free now but the circumstances surrounding it all seem extra sketchy.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

This is a good move for bellator in the end. The ppv would have failed as we all know. who knows if Tito is injured or not. tito is about as fake as they come.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Tito has a fractured neck, it even sounds like a Tito excuse having to be something absurd instead of something simpler.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Tito bailed out of another fight huh? Chuck, Dana, and now Rampage. It could be that Tito really is injured but its hard to tell with him sometimes.


----------



## StandThemUp (May 30, 2008)

This is awesome. The only fight on the card I could care less about was Tito vs Rampage. Now instead of having to pay to see a fight a didn't want to see, just to see fights I did want to see, I can now get the actual fights I wanted to see for free.

Dana White must be laughing his balls off, that Bellator's first PPV gets squashed by his Favorite Guy, Tito Ortiz.

This is awesome news. The best of the week. Of course, it's not like I would have actually paid to see it either way, but at least now I can watch it live.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

God I am glad there is a fight night this weekend and we really get to hear Dana gloat for a couple days.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Tito pulling out of the fight just made this fight card all the more legit now.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Poor Tito....may his neck get some rest from that giant head....


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Bonnar426 said:


> Tito bailed out of another fight huh? Chuck, Dana, and now Rampage. It could be that Tito really is injured but its hard to tell with him sometimes.


In Tito's defence, he has hardly baled out of many fights before has he? His problem is he fought with stupid injuries before and funked himself up further. 
The guy needs to retire his body is a mess from all the surgeries. You can't have dudes hanging off your neck and be grappling training with fusion neck surgery and back surgeries. Hell I can't do it and I just have a few vertebrae that are a just bit wonky. In 20 years, he is going to be in a terrible state.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

He's backed out of a few and blamed every single loss on an injury. **** Tito.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

He has blamed his losses on injuries, the thing is though its true. Its just nobody likes a whiner.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Yeah Tito's a whiner. Nobody likes Tito. 

This is the smartest thing Tito could do. Neck injuries are serious. You don't risk your neck. 

A neck injury forced me to quit training permanently. It almost cost me my job. a really good job.

This is the first indication that I've seen in a while that Tito isn't as stupid as Dana says.






Karen says Tyrone Spong wants to step in. Rampage said tell him to come on


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

Apparently not a fan of the Dolce diet huh?


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

:laugh:


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

"Tito's got love for fighting, that's how he feeds his kids" If Tito is still having troubles feeding his kids after all the money the UFC has given him, his accountant needs to slap the shit out of him.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

What a joke. Not that I'm at all surprised.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Bully Ray ✔ @REALBully5150

If @Rampage4real would accept my challenge, I would show him the TRUE meaning of Hell in a Cell. @Titoortiz out, BULLY in. #HIAC.

Quinton Jackson ✔ @Rampage4real

@REALBully5150 lets do this.. I'll fight u anytime brother. U will learn real fast y I'm called Rampage. Step n the cage!
11:11 PM - 27 Oct 2013

Bully wants to face Rampage Jackson...

- Bully Ray has posted to Twitter that he would like to face Rampage Jackson in Tito Ortiz's place at Bellator's November 2nd show. As you may know, Ortiz was forced out of the bout with Jackson due to injury, which in turn forced Bellator to turn the PPV into a Spike TV special. Ortiz has been part of the Aces and 8s group in TNA, with Jackson in the Main Event Mafia.

PWInsider reports that Bully is apparently completely serious in the offer and if Bellator enterains it he will absolutely step into the cage with Jackson. Check out the


----------

